# [APP] Focal - CM Camera app (Project Nemesis)



## northmendo (Jan 13, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Here is an apk for the new CM Camera app Focal. I just built it from source. It's a bit buggy, but on my S4 the rear camera works well and is impressively fast. I may put a new build out from time to time but don't plan on providing a lot of support for this. Continue at your own risk.

Credits:
All the credit goes to the CM team.

Download

*8/1/13	http://goo.gl/F302mP*


----------

